# Triton21/4 HP plunge router



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Just watched a video about the features of this router, the feature that caught my attention was the ability to micro adjust the bit height from above the table. Anybody have this router or seen it in operation?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been eyeing their 3 1/4 hp router on sale at Woodcraft so I'll be interested in any feedback as well.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

John,
I read some reviews online about this router and they didn't seem bad, my biggest concern is quality. I had a 3-1/4hp PC router and was very satisfied with it's performance, especially when used in a router table. I really do not know if 2-1/4hp would be enough for use in a router table??? I am going to keep checking online for info on Triton Routers.


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

I have one and have been pretty happy with it.
I love that the collet automatically locks when you raise it all the way up.
The spring is easy to remove. Simply remove a small screw, turn cap and remove the spring from your ceiling.
The 'above table' micro adjust is great, just doesn't line up well. You have to fiddle with it a little bit when you insert it.

My big problem is the power switch. It has a door that you have to slide out of the way before you can press the switch. 

This router was designed to be used in a table and it shows. I don't think there is a better router for this purpose.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been using a TRC001 for several years now, and it is great for open router tables. In a closed cabinet, it may be a little difficult to get to some of the controls. The model that I have doesn't have the above table adjustment, but the 2 1/4hp had it at the time. 

Be patient with them, as the controls are completely different than standard routers so there is a learning curve. The fit and finish isn't the best, but is on par with Dewalt. I like mine, but could see where people may get frustrated. 

It is a lot of power for the money. I wouldn't hesitate to push it just as hard as my PC 7518.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, i guess what caught my attention was purchasing a router that was of descent quality that i could use in a TS extention, and adjust from above the table without having to purchase a $300.00 lift. If i done that i might as well go ahead and purchase a shaper, and that is out of the question cause i wood have to use it from the back of my pick-up truck, *I* wouldn't have a home anymore:no:. LOML is OK with my fiddling with wood but even she has her limits.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> i guess what caught my attention was purchasing a router that was of descent quality that i could use in a TS extention


That is exactly where mine is setup, and it works really well.


----------



## masww1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Are there any issues with weight on a table saw extension? I recently bought a GAC router extension because I knew it would fit my saw and it had a small router included. I'm interested in upgrading by possibly building a custom extension, but I'm a little concerned about the weight of a table and a heavy router eventually stressing the rails.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> Are there any issues with weight on a table saw extension?


My extension is cast iron, and bolt to the saw just like the factory wings. I haven't had any issues with sag.


----------



## masww1 (Dec 22, 2009)

The extension I have did not require removal of the original cast iron wing so it is rather far out on the rails. It is light weight enough I'm not too concerned. I guess, because it mounts to the rails and not the wings, I am worried about the sag. The simple solution seems to be mount it to the table rather than the rails.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

masww1 said:


> Are there any issues with weight on a table saw extension? I recently bought a GAC router extension because I knew it would fit my saw and it had a small router included. I'm interested in upgrading by possibly building a custom extension, but *I'm a little concerned about the weight of a table and a heavy router eventually stressing the rails*.


 
I am in the process of figuring out how i want to add a router to the right side of my TS. The plywood i want to use is 3/4" and i will probably connect it to the table and the rails, but first i have to get the specs on the triton 2-1/4 hp router. What i have in mind for this project is gonna take more thought than i put into the rails and fence i built for the TS. Weight of finished project i don't think will be that big of an issue as long as it doesn't exceed 40 or 50 lbs. I did consider posting a thread about this project but decided to see what i could come up with on my own, hate to keep bothering people with things that i should be able to figure out.

One last thing--The rails on my TS are 3x3x1/4" angle so i think that will hold up well enough, router enclosure will be 27"Wx30Lx29"h with a drawer in the bottom for bits and other things that pertain to the router.

OMT--When i figure out how to import a picture from sketch-up i will show you what i have in mind.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Took the plunge and ordered the Triton 3 1/4 hp TRC001 from Woodcraft yesterday. Couldn't resist the offer. $179 with free shipping. Will let you know what I think about it when it comes. Should be interesting sneaking this one into the garage past "She Who Sees and Knows All".


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*I don't even try*

John,
I don't even try to do that, if i buy something i just bring it on in the garage and take my azz whoopin like a man :laughing:.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, the router arrived a couple of days ago from Woodcraft. Got it into the garage without too much grief from you know who. First impression was "Wow!" this is a big router! It sees pretty well made, looks top heavy but in reality this is more a perception than reality. Came with 1/2",8mm and 1/4" collets plus a wrench and an edge guide with built-in circle cutter. A 1/2" shaft straight plunge bit was included to boot.
Neat features include the bit changing feature. Plunge the router all the way down and the shaft locks for changing. In this position the switch locks out so the router cannot be accidentally started. The bits can then be changed without reaching underneath the base plate. Although I haven't mounted mine in a table yet, this feature would make changing bits on a table a snap.
The router plunges in 3 ways. Manually, with a plunging knob on one of the handles that it geared, or with a micro-plunge knob on top. I have only used the plunging knob so far but I can see where the micro-adjust would come in handy in table top use.
The motor is variable speed from 9,000 to 22,000 rpm and is soft start. At first I didn't give the soft start feature much thought, but now that I have used it I think it's a great feature. You don't get that torquing twist that you would without it. Makes controlling the 3 1/4 horse motor that much easier.

Pros-

1) Power. Having never used a 3 HP router before I didn't know what to expect. All I can say is power is good.
2) Bit changing. Like I described above, couldn't be easier.
3) Plunging modes. Although I haven't utilized the micro-adjust yet, I like having the various options to plunge accurately.
4) Price. For $180 and free shipping I think this was a super bargain.

Cons-

1) The power switch. Do any research on Triton routers and you will find this is its Achillies Heal. I had trouble with the switch the second time I used it. The router wouldn't turn on and I was ready to call Woodcraft to return it. Decided to give it one more chance the next day and in frustration rapped the side of the motor hosing with the palm of my hand. The router started and worked fine thereafter! This is something I will definately have to keep an eye on. The position of the switch also not the most in the ergonomically friendly position.
2) I'm concerned about warranty repairs if that should ever be necessary. My concern is based on the limited authorized repair facilities in the US since Triton is a rather newcomer to this market. Hopefully I won't have to find out.


Do I recommend the Triton? For $180 delivered for a 3 1/4 plunge router, Hell yes! It's a super deal. If you have to pay the regular price then I'd look at other manufacturers.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks John, As you use the new router see if things get easier. I think i will keep checking tool reviews on the 2-1/4 hp triton to see how folks rate it for ease of operation when installed in a router table, and overall quality. Thanks again.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Buying tools*



garryswf said:


> John,
> I don't even try to do that, if i buy something i just bring it on in the garage and take my azz whoopin like a man :laughing:.


I don't have to worry about buying tools. Just as long as I don't yell about the furniture buying the wife does on our trips to the junk stores. :laughing:


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

JohnK007 said:


> 2) I'm concerned about warranty repairs if that should ever be necessary. My concern is based on the limited authorized repair facilities in the US since Triton is a rather newcomer to this market. Hopefully I won't have to find out.


 I have had the triton 3 1/4 hp router for almost a year. I had to send it out for service a couple of weeks ago. I called woodcraft to get a number for Triton. They told me a company called HTC bought Triton, and is taking care of the warranty claims. I called them and told them my issue, and the said that it was covered under warranty, I would just have to pay shipping to them and for them to send it back to me. They charged me $24 over the phone, and sent a UPS guy to the house with the shipping label the next day. I just talked to them today to see what the status of my repair was, and they said that with the holidays that they haven't got to it yet. It was delivered to them on 12/14/09. I am a little angry about that, but what can I do besides wait until it's fixed. 
Nick


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

nblumert said:


> ..... They told me a company called HTC bought Triton, and is taking care of the warranty claims. I called them and told them my issue, and the said that it was covered under warranty, I would just have to pay shipping to them and for them to send it back to me. ......
> Nick


Well I'll be darned. After reading your post I went to the HTC web site and sure enough, there on the home page is a picture of a Triton router. That wasn't there a couple of weeks ago. Thanks Nick, that good to know.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Htc*

I googled HTC and got info on cell phone companies.
What website address are you looking at?
I did not see a reference on Triton's website for HTC.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Texas Sawduster said:


> I googled HTC and got info on cell phone companies.
> What website address are you looking at?
> I did not see a reference on Triton's website for HTC.


 http://www.htcproductsinc.com/index.html


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

_My big problem is the power switch. It has a door that you have to slide out of the way before you can press the switch._ 

Not sure about table mounted, but this switch with the door is easy to get used to when hand held. Middle finger slides the door open and index finger trips the switch. Once you get this technique down it switches on easy. I have the 3-1/4 hp model and also like the locking collet feature and the micro adjustment depth feature


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. All the other features greatly out weigh this annoyance, but it is a bit of extra fiddling.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I got a call from HTC Triton today, and they said that the router was fixed and they shipped it back to me. They told me that they replaced the collet and the dust shield. I can't see how this is going to solve the problem of the bits not staying vertival when I lock the handle down. I think I just wasted $24 and a few weeks having them "fix" it. I hope that they warranty the repairs that they do. I have a feeling it will have to go back to them sometime in the near future.
Nick


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Thanks*



nblumert said:


> http://www.htcproductsinc.com/index.html


 
Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not overly familiar with the Triton routers, but somewhere along the way I got the impression that the 2-1/4hp model is the one with a full compliment of above table features...collet that protrudes thru the table for easy above table bit changes, and above table height changes. Does it have above table height lock too? Does the 3-1/4hp model have all the same features? 

I know that the Freud FT1700 and FT3000 both have one handed above table bit changes, above table height adjust, and above table height lock.


----------



## Burt Waddell (Jan 6, 2010)

I have no experience with the 2 1/4 horse triton but I have had one of the 3 1/4horse in a table for several years. It does not have above the table adjustment.

I had some problems and the people at Triton couldn't have been more helpful.

Above the table bit changes are quick and easy.

The motor is very strong - I cut raised panels in one pass with a 2 3/4" Freud 2+2 bit.

The Switch is a pain. Even with the Dust boot it still gets full of dust. I hot wired the router and plugged it into a switched outlet on the router table.

My router has always been under a table and has always collected dust in the plastic covering the plunge rods. I removed plastic coverings and solved the problem.

With the mods I've done to the router, I rate it a 9 on a scale where 10 is the best. In stock form - a 5 would be on the high side.


Burt


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> I'm not overly familiar with the Triton routers, but somewhere along the way I got the impression that the 2-1/4hp model is the one with a full compliment of above table features...collet that protrudes thru the table for easy above table bit changes, and above table height changes. Does it have above table height lock too? Does the 3-1/4hp model have all the same features?


The 3 1/4hp model, at least the older one I have, does not have the above the table height adjustment. Mine is mounted in a tablesaw extension wing, so it is easy to get to the adjustments. The collet does extend above the plate for bit changes, and the spindle lock engages automatically at maximum height as long as the power switch is in the off position. The height lock is below the table.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the Triton 3-1/4 horse model. I bought it when they first came out. It does not have the above table adjustment. The plastic base plate on it cracked after about 10 months. If you bottom out the bit in the collet it will almost always freeze up on you and loosening the collet nut will be very difficult. The 1/4 inch collet fits into the 1/2 inch collet just a little sloppy, but I have never had any problems. Not nearly as good a collet setup as my Elu. The clear plastic sheilds closing off the opening for dust collection are just a pain. All that said, I love the bit changing above the base and the collet lock. Also the micro depth adjustment works great


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Made my decision on the2-1/4 hp Triton. After reading all the replys on this thread, also the pros and cons and all other members input and online reviews i decided to go with a jessum pro router lift with a Porter Cable 3-1/4 hp router :thumbsup:. I have have always had a positive experience with PC tools. Thanks guys, your opinions. A trip to the woodcraft store to get a hands on look at the jessum lift pretty much made the decision for me. The jessum lift and the router will be a little more pricey but i think in the end i will be satisified.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the Jess MastR Lift*

In both my router tables, and they are great....
http://www.jessem.com/MAST-R-LIFT.html They are fitted to accept the 5 speed PC 7518 motor only without the base for a dedicated table router, you can buy for $300.00 at Grizzly last I checked. 
The lift on Amazon :




It's a great combination. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on your decision. That combination should make you very happy. This was a pretty good thread to participate in.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Consider a switch like this ...*

For your shop vac:


----------

